# Wild caught least killifish



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

I live in South Florida and plan on going to search and catch wild least killifish, would they be safe to put in a 10 gallon betta tank?


----------



## Bambi (Sep 11, 2011)

You're not really supposed to just add wild ccaught fish/plants to a tank with other fish do to disease..
But quarantine and some preventatives might help with that.


Not sure if killies are compatible with bettas though, maybe someone who's had them can say xD


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

I have read they are..I would put them in a quarantine tank for a week or two and see. I like them cause they are small, not colorful and well free lol.


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

From what I've heard and read, they prefer larger tanks (20+) and colder waters, closer to 72 degrees, whereas bettas like warmth, 77-79, and 80-82 when being treated for anything.

I wouldn't suggest adding the killifish, but it's up to you.


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

yeah I wouldn't want to make either suffer so I'll maybe get another tank and then start with the killifish..Thanks.


----------



## lilyrazen (Oct 25, 2009)

Sure thing, any time 

Those little fish sure are neat though!


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

And free! lol


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Killies are BUT wild fish carry parasites and other diseases. I'm wary of collecting daphnia from my outdoor tubs!


----------



## clopez1 (May 23, 2012)

you do have a good point there.


----------

